
Elon Musk wins bet, finishing massive battery installation in 100 days - JBiserkov
https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2017/11/elon-musk-wins-bet-finishing-massive-battery-installation-in-100-days/
======
olympus
Maybe this was why Tesla was being slow to ramp up their Model 3 production.

~~~
thehesiod
supposedly used Samsung cells so doubtful:
[https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Tesla-taps-
Samsun...](https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Tesla-taps-Samsung-
cells-for-huge-Aussie-energy-storage-facility)

